# model rail from Saitama train museum



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I just returned from Japan, I want to share this photo of the model rail from my favorite train museum in Saitama, one hour by train from Tokyo.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is a close-up scene of the rail.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is the old train but very unique.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is another old train, probably one of the first in Japan.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is a model train. I wonder if we have such type in here in the U.S.?


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Another train model


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I took this picture of a running train outside of the train museum.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

A bullet train passed by while I was in a monorail. Monorails in Tokyo are remotely control from the station, there is no conductor on board.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

A train in Tokyo at night.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mymodeltrain on 13 Sep 2013 10:54 PM 
This is a model train. I wonder if we have such type in here in the U.S.?









Yes. Two kinds. Aster makes models of Japanese locomotives, like this one, in a scale of 1/32nd to run on gauge 1 track (45mm gauge.) If you are referring to a model of a steam engine with a 2-8-2 wheel arrangement they are plentiful. (A "Mikado" is th wheel arrangement name, because the Japanese where the first major users of 2-8-2s.) Aster makes USA 2-8-2s, and those from other countries, and Accucraft makes them too.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Pete for the comments and information.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

The Aster model was released in 2010. It is 1:30 scale [not 1:32], typical of Aster's Japanese prototypes. Don't ask for an explanation: Since the locomotives were 42in [1067mm] gauge, at 1:32 the proper gauge is 33.3 mm, at 1:30 it is 35.6 mm. For 45mm gauge track the proper scale would be very close to 1:24. This would make the model quite large. 

Still a beautiful loco and a great runner.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow thats one hechova cool layout.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Next time your there, really give the management a scare by showing up in a Godzilla costume asking "which way to the trains please?"


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Still a beautiful loco and a great runner 
Jim, 
So you are confirming the engine in the photo that I repeated is actually an Aster? I wasn't sure, (although it looked like one,) and I didn't have time to look it up. It might have been a larger scale.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

No. I am not sure the engine in the display case is gauge 1. I was commenting on the Aster D51s I have seen run. It is possible this is 1 in / ft scale for 3.5 in gauge track. This ratio is almost exactly correct for 42 in [1067mm] gauge track in 1:12 scale. OS Live Steam of Japan built models of Japanese prototypes using this scale/gauge. I have only seen one example, the C57 4-6-2 Noble Lady. This does not mean there were no D51 2-8-2s built by OS. Possibly it is a one-off.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI I found several videos of the museum after doing a quick youtube search for those interested. Simply search Saitam on the youtube website.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Simply search Saitam 
"Saitama" works better for most searches.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

great photos, thanks.


----------



## M&M Model RailRoad (Sep 29, 2013)

great pic thanks


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Aster JNR D-51 









Andrew


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Nearly identical, amazing. But this model must be very expensive.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is a different Aster model of the same locomotive. Looks modified. The previous one I posted was the 2007 model.
One crazy driver though.


----------

